# Ankle Pain?



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

hmm. Thats wierd... no suggestions for you, but I hope your ankle gets better quickly!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> I've never had any injuries in either ankle.



You might be surprised to find out maybe at one time you did. I went in for a presurgery physical last week and the nurse called me with the results of my chest x ray. She said the only thing we found was the old compression fracture to your old T9. I told her she had the wrong person I had an x ray due to my heart problems and had never hurt my back. She told me that I was the right person and had essentially broken my back at one time....:shock:

You might just want to get your ankles checked.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> You might be surprised to find out maybe at one time you did. I went in for a presurgery physical last week and the nurse called me with the results of my chest x ray. She said the only thing we found was the old compression fracture to your old T9. I told her she had the wrong person I had an x ray due to my heart problems and had never hurt my back. She told me that I was the right person and had essentially broken my back at one time....:shock:
> 
> You might just want to get your ankles checked.


Worst suprise ever...


I haven't had any ankle injuries either but I went to the doctor because both of my ankles were hurting (not related to riding) and turns out I had damaged the tendons in both of them. No idea how it happened or when it could have happened, but apparently it did!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! That's nuts. 

I actually remembered last time I snowboarder it happened, so I think I will go ask my doctor about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

In the meantime, you could try some liniment on them...if you have any on hand for your horses. I use it myself, and my husband uses it on his back. I've had quite a few ankle and knee injuries. I've had to start using the wider stirrups along with lengthening my stirrups to where my legs are almost straight. They normally do fine when I'm just walking around on my own; but when I ride, if they start hurting, I'll stop and check my stirrup length. I'll also get off and stretch my legs and such at different stops during our trails.They are right though. It's worth a trip to the Dr. just to be on the safe side. Let us know what's happening.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I have pain in my ankle that makes my foot fall asleep. Like you if I take my foot out of the stirrup I'm fine. I've been riding western, trails, and always blamed the stirrups for not moving well in the direction my leg/foot just wants to go. One day it dawned on me that when I was thrown as a teen that was the foot that I severely sprained and they thought I even broke it. So I figured it has to do with that and the tendons in that foot. I really think if I try riding in a English or australian type saddle that has the smaller stirrups that would allow my foot to just go the direction its more comfortable I'd be better.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I get the same type of pain usually just in my right ankle though. Often times I just wear a brace and that seems to help quite a bit when the pain kicks in randomly.


----------

